# Adding music trax to need for speed u2



## abhi_shake (Jun 29, 2005)

I read somewhere that u could add ur own music trax in nfsu2..... cud anyone tell me how to do so?


----------



## Charley (Jun 29, 2005)

There are music tracks in the game itself. You can pick which music tracks play and which not to. You cannot add ur own tracks to the game.


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 29, 2005)

Yup..u can import ur fav. tracks into NFS UG2.. I read in several forums and the process is very difficult as there is no crack/import tool available (the import tool is available for UG1). I could'nt actually figure it out and made my game installation corrupt. I also started a thread here in this section asking whether neone knows the method of importing ur own songs into UG2 replacing its bull***t tracks.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 29, 2005)

@rockthegod: can u tell me how to do so with nfsug1?


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 29, 2005)

try out 
*www.nfs-planet.de/nfs7_tools.php?lang=eng

Download the "music importer" tool and follow the instructions accompanying the file.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 29, 2005)

thanx that aws real fast . 
will try out tonight as i am away now.
thanx dude


----------



## ammusk (Jul 3, 2005)

why add tracks when i dont play U2??
NFSU beats NFSU2


----------



## King_Niral (Jul 3, 2005)

@ammusk Coz ur a LAMER !!!


CHEERS !!!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 3, 2005)

King_Niral said:
			
		

> @ammusk Coz ur a LAMER !!!
> 
> 
> CHEERS !!!



And you are rediculously lame than him.... 
With your inappropriate short posts that have no meaning whatsoever...
DO you think you can counter stupidity by being stupid yourself?

This is called SPAM mate!

Look it up!!

No cheers for you....


----------



## ammusk (Jul 4, 2005)

thz nikhil for the support


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 4, 2005)

ammusk said:
			
		

> why add tracks when i dont play U2??
> NFSU beats NFSU2


Please refrain from posting something that is not related to the thread.

@King_Niral: Nikhil has said what I feel.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 4, 2005)

Well, there r DITTY IMPORTERS available for various games like the FIFA series and the NHL (ice hockey) series so that u can import ur own tunes into the game while ur playing (if there is a folder named *ditty* )but i dont think that the * ditty* folder exists in the NFS series....  

A single Ditty Importer application (size of about 900-956 KB) can be used for various games to import ur music...Like i added sum Linkin' Park music in my NHL-2003 and my FIFA-2004 games...  

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 17, 2005)

why dont u record them using all-audio rec.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2005)

Please read the original question before replying. THe thread starter asked how he could import his own tracks into the game, and not how he can rip the existing audio tracks.

You bumped this thread to give an unrelated reply?


----------



## maVen (Jul 18, 2005)

the tracks of nfsug2 are cool...
well really some of them are really good...but nthin can match the tracks in nfsug1...man they were gr8...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 2, 2005)

Oops sorry, i mismatched 2 tabs of firefox (in nfs u2 section theres a doubt like that...)

Well, do this, run winamp with all the songs as playlists and then run NFS u2 with zero music volume. enjoy ! (currently i m doin this for linkinpark - my december)


----------



## skyline GTR (Jun 6, 2010)

try this...its a nfsu2 music importer


*www.mediafire.com/?zgqwrmmzmnd


----------

